# Brand New In Singapore



## desmondigo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi 
We are British and moving to Singapore East Coast in about 2 weeks. We know a few people but would like to meet a lot more. I will be working my wife will be at home, Is there any regular Venues that my wife can meet other likeminded ladies with a view to becoming freinds. Any advise here would be very welcomed


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

desmondigo said:


> Hi
> We are British and moving to Singapore East Coast in about 2 weeks. We know a few people but would like to meet a lot more. I will be working my wife will be at home, Is there any regular Venues that my wife can meet other likeminded ladies with a view to becoming freinds. Any advise here would be very welcomed


What do you mean by likeminded? Your wife could always join a club like the SCC or the SRC, there are a lot of expat wives there. Or if you do not want to restrict yourself to just having expat friends, there are book clubs, hobbies club that you can join.


----------



## desmondigo (Apr 21, 2012)

Jimmy1978 said:


> What do you mean by likeminded? Your wife could always join a club like the SCC or the SRC, there are a lot of expat wives there. Or if you do not want to restrict yourself to just having expat friends, there are book clubs, hobbies club that you can join.


Likeminded...........Good point, We are just easy going people enjoy easy going people cannot stand snobs or people who look down on others, Can you tell us what the SCC and SRC are please, We are British have lived in Vung Tau Vietnam for the last two years although Vung Tau is a nice place it was hard going for my wife as really not to much in the way of anything for her to do whilst i am at work

Thanks for the reply appreciate it


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

desmondigo said:


> Likeminded...........Good point, We are just easy going people enjoy easy going people cannot stand snobs or people who look down on others, Can you tell us what the SCC and SRC are please, We are British have lived in Vung Tau Vietnam for the last two years although Vung Tau is a nice place it was hard going for my wife as really not to much in the way of anything for her to do whilst i am at work
> 
> Thanks for the reply appreciate it


Good on ya mate. That's the right attitude. Some of the expats i've met you wouldn't believe. Right snobs. Anyway it's the Singapore Cricket Club (SCC) and the Singapore Rugby Club (SRC) Mind you though, being members can be rather expensive. There are tons of societies, clubs and groups she can be part of. My mate's wife went to 'decorative' classes every week, where they made scrapbooks, decorated boards etc.


----------



## desmondigo (Apr 21, 2012)

For me sounds great ime an ex RU player 2nd rower so not that inteligent ime afraid!!!! but i do still love the game, knocking on a bit to be playing now though i think, Also enjoy cricket as in 1 dayers the tests can be that for me, Drag on a bit.

My wife well she is an ex arobics teacher complete nutter when you get to know her and a reall life and soul of the party, Definitely my "Better Half" thats for sure,

When is the SCC and SRC nights to go for will be going back to Vietnam to pack up later this week should be in Singapore the 2nd week of May with a bit of luck. We have finally found an apartment on the East Coast Rd Area should know whether its ours shortly, Hope so as this apartment hunting definitely is not my cup of tea.

Again thanks for the reply

Des


----------



## unizm1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

An easy way to meet people is by enrolling in classes. It depends on what your wife likes. She can also register in expat forums like this. Or, She can also join religious organizations.


----------

